

Python ATTRS Library. Kill OOP “boilerplate” - dptechdev
https://attrs.readthedocs.org/en/stable/

======
dptechdev
Might seem a bit sketchy at first but it does look interesting. I'm not
horrified by the way Python implements OOP or else I wouldn't be using it. It
kinda makes me feel weird to include a package to change such a core
functionality but not like it hasn't been done before with other languages.
But anyway. Check it out. It's interesting. Definitely put a lot of work into
it. It's a self fork of the previous library - Characterstic.
[https://github.com/hynek/characteristic](https://github.com/hynek/characteristic)
I heard these libraries mentioned by a Django Core Dev on the
talkpythontome.com podcast.

